# Press Coffeehouse



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm looking at coffee subscriptions at the moment, think I'm leaning towards In My Mug but wondered if anyone had tried these guys?!

http://www.presscoffeehouse.com


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is there anywhere on the site , where they actually tell you what beans they sell ?

I struggled to see a listing for no subs buys or descriptions .


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are some more on this page that you may wish to consider also


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> I'm looking at coffee subscriptions at the moment, think I'm leaning towards In My Mug but wondered if anyone had tried these guys?!
> 
> http://www.presscoffeehouse.com


I joined IMM recently ( 5 weeks ago )

There have been a real mix of roasts and tastes in the time and I now really look forward to having it drop through the letterbox every Saturday and getting the added value of the IMM episodes and the chat from the people that are also on here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

that press website is good. Apart from there's no beans to buy?

and i can't work it out

what exactly do i get per month?

the picture has two bags of coffee and a book? is that for the £9.75 or is that the one thats nearly £30.00 because if that's the case they can get on their bike. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I joined IMM recently ( 5 weeks ago )
> 
> There have been a real mix of roasts and tastes in the time and I now really look forward to having it drop through the letterbox every Saturday and getting the added value of the IMM episodes and the chat from the people that are also on here.


Amazing experience for me thus far. I love the In mu mug. Can't be beaten for Quality in my opinion and also happens to be one of the best priced if not the best price subscription.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Irrespective of whether you choose IMM or not

I'd question on that site .

what roasters, what coffees has they previously sold , what are they currently selling , who are they partnered with ?

there seems to be one coffee on there currently from Australia ( how fresh will this be ? )


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

it's not very clear at all to be honest what you get for your money each month.

If it's just one bag of coffee for £9.75 then what the hell? you can more or less get two has bean subscriptions for that!


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

That's why I wondered if anyone had actually tried them, other than looking pretty there's very little info on what you get for your money.

Thanks Glenn, that summary is really handy and has made my choice a bit harder!

I think the only thing stopping me from signing up to IMM now is that I currently don't quite go through 250g of coffee a week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frandavi99 said:


> That's why I wondered if anyone had actually tried them, other than looking pretty there's very little info on what you get for your money.
> 
> Thanks Glenn, that summary is really handy and has made my choice a bit harder!
> 
> I think the only thing stopping me from signing up to IMM now is that I currently don't quite go through 250g of coffee a week.


Ah ok subs might not be for you the full stop.

i use mine for espresso , pour over etc . So get through it a fair bit

if your not drinking 250g in a week then I wouldn't sub


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

how many coffees do you have a day? you can always freeze beans as well if you wanted to try a subscription. Freeze every 3rd or 4th bag or something and then after the sub has ran out after 3 months use the ones in the freezer before starting it again. simple really.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah, you dish out some advice! Freezing, unless you follow certain strict guidelines will not help. Easier to drink one extra cup a day! 250 gms is roughly 15 x 16 gm cups or two a day. All he needs to do is splash out and consume one extra one on a sunday and problem solved


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I currently go through 18-30g of coffee beans a day so it's not a big jump up. Buying bags individually is a bit of a chore so drinking an extra cup or two a week is probably more of a bonus than a hinderance.

Think I'll steer clear of Press for the moment though as we all seem to share the same concerns.


----------



## Bruntino (Feb 24, 2013)

As an alternative, I was quite impressed with the 2 x 150g bags I recently received for free from Blank Box as part of joining SCAE at the Coffee Fest. They don't tell you what Roaster it comes from or what the coffee is so you can taste it blind, then check on their website for Roastery and details of the bean (country, farm, varietal and process etc) - there are colour coded stamps on the bag.

Not checked out cost per 2 bag box/per month but been toying with the idea of getting a monthly IMM subscription to supplement what I buy over the counter from FCP in Bristol; plan to see what Roasters end up in Blank Box in the next month or two and see if that offers some decent variety and poss some roasters I've never tried.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

I think you guys have missed the selling point of Press Coffeehouse! You get coffees from different roasters each month. Now I agree their UK subscription is pricey at £9.75, and it's not very useful because I can already buy from a range of UK roasters quite easily. However, you can also get a worldwide subscription, which is far more interesting. It's £14.50 a month for one bag or £26.50 for two (bags range from 226g-340g, it says on the front page). It's still pricey, but cheaper than it would be to import a single bag from a different country each month with the cost of postage, and much less of a headache.

Now I've not actually tried the subscription (and no I don't work for them). I think they might be a relatively new company, hence the lack of "here's what we've previously sent out". I think a page like that would help them a lot.

It's too costly for me at the moment, when I could get 2-3x as much coffee from an IMM subscription. But if money were no object, I would definitely sign up and sample what the world had to offer!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree in theory might be an interesting idea but still two things bother me.

Complete lack of info I can see on what I MIGHT be getting. I don't see how anyone would sign up for a sub with such scant unfit on the coffee or roasters planned.

How fresh are these beans from around the glone going to be when I get them...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree in theory might be an interesting idea but still two things bother me.
> 
> Complete lack of info I can see on what I MIGHT be getting. I don't see how anyone would sign up for a sub with such scant unfit on the coffee or roasters planned.
> 
> How fresh are these beans from around the glone going to be when I get them...


As fresh as the stuff you got from the Intelli group buy one would hope, even from an Aussie roasters they should take no longer to be delivered that coffee from the USA or anywhere else further than Europe. I've had stuff posted in Australia on a Monday arrive on a Wednesday,and never had anything posted from there take longer than 5-6 days unless posted as surface mail.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> As fresh as the stuff you got from the Intelli group buy one would hope, even from an Aussie roasters they should take no longer to be delivered that coffee from the USA or anywhere else further than Europe. I've had stuff posted in Australia on a Monday arrive on a Wednesday,and never had anything posted from there take longer than 5-6 days unless posted as surface mail.


Agree

but I still have no idea who and where this coffee is coming from

and it would be nice , if they kind of put that themselves on the website , so I don't have to guess .

not that I'm going to sub anyway , I think you would have to be mad to do so on such scant info


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is nor for us. it is a marketing idea for the jumper wearing costa brigade who want to sit in deep leather sofas and read their sunday papers, then amble home and get their blade grinder out to chop their australian beans before putting them into a cafetiere


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> This is nor for us. it is a marketing idea for the jumper wearing costa brigade who want to sit in deep leather sofas and read their sunday papers, then amble home and get their blade grinder out to chop their australian beans before putting them into a cafetiere


Nothing at all wrong with Australian beans and anyone that would put Aussie grown beans into a blade grinder needs their external genitalia putting into said grinder.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

It was the beans from an Aussie roaster rumour that interested me in the first place. Thanks for being more positive about it Chinery, we still all come to the same conclusion though!

One more question while I'm here, what day does IMM tens to arrive on your doorstep?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I get mine every Saturday , day after I get the shipping advise

sorry for being negative re the company

I just would hate to see anyone not get value for money from a bean sub and there simply isn't enough info on their to understand if is would be good or deliver value or not .

ill be kind and say that they haven't designed it well rather than they are deliberately being obtuse with the info listed .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

IF they carried a some info on the roasters etc then their 2 bag worldwide roasters one wouldn't be too bad, for me given the dearth of information of any sort on their website it's a lot too much of a gamble.


----------

